# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  New watcher of Wire in The Blood

## Rear window

After watching one or two very late at night on some obscure channel, we bought the box set and started at the begining.

First one has Essie from Holby (Kaye Wragg) in it
Second has Guy Self in it (John Michie) 

Can't wait to see who else turns up!

----------

